# Cyclogest and 2ww - Please advise



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Quick question please ..

I am taking 1 x cyclogest 400mg pessary every evening .( rear passage ! )

I notice some are taking them , front passage ? ..

Does it make a difference ?

Thanks

Wanda


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Wanda

I am also taking 1 x 400mg pessary every evening, I was told to use the back door the night of ET but was told to use the front door for the whole 2WW and I have just been told to use the lovely things for a further 4 weeks. 

You may want to check with your clinic and I am not sure if it makes a different.

Shaz xxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi again Wanda,

My doctor said you could use front or back passage!! I don't think it makes a difference.  I've opted for the back door, as i feel i've been poked around too much up the front for now, i thought i'd give her a break!

I've been advised to take two a day, one in morn, one in eve.  Are you just taking the one then?

Much love,
marysol
xxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

I think that its easier to use the back door - less messy! You shouldn't use the back door if you have any bowel problems though.

Good luck


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Thanks everyone for the replies .... Mine definately are for the back door !!

400mg every night ...!

Thanks

Wanda
x x x


----------

